
Inside the Pony TCP Stack - spooneybarger
http://www.monkeysnatchbanana.com/2015/12/19/inside-the-pony-tcp-stack/
======
grok2
When you say "TCP Stack", you in general are talking about the layer that
actually implements the bits and bytes of the TCP protocol. Why is this the
"TCP Stack"? It seems to be essentially showing how to do socket programming
for TCP connections.

